

I updated the XKCD Internet map - winthrowe
http://www.node-alpha.com/map.html

======
winthrowe
I know it's not up to the pretty web2.0 standards that are common here, and
certainly not as nice looking as the original XKCD, but I was interested in an
updated version of the same data.

The quick and dirty code used to build it is linked at the bottom.

~~~
winthrowe
I have created an updated version using SVG. Still not beautiful, but at least
a little better.

